# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Kuvia Helsingin metron alkumetreiltä

## Jolittn

Aina silloin tällöin tälläkin foorumilla nousee esiin erilaisia kysymyksiä Helsingin metron vaiheista 1970- ja 1980 -luvuilta. Selailin joskus huvikseni Finna-museotietokannasta löytyvää metromateriaalia, ja ajattelin nyt poimia tähän joitakin kuvia, jotka saattavat tällä foorumilla kiinnostaa:

Rakennuskuvia:

Metron koeradan pohjatöitä 
Rautientorin metroaseman lippuhallin rakennustöitä
Metrotunnelin louhintaa
Louhittua tunnelia - mahtaako olla Rautatientorin aseman kohdalta?
Rakennustöitä Kluuvin ruhjeen kohdalla
Metrotunneleiden suuaukon rakennustöitä Sörnäisissä
Kompassitason rakennustöitä

Kuvia koeradalta 1970-luvulta:

Koejuna M1-M2 rakenteilla Tampereella
Telejen asentamista koejunaan
Koejuna valmiina Tampereella ennen kuljetusta Helsinkiin
Koejuna ajossa koeradalla
Sisänäkymä koevaunun junasta. Istuinjärjestely ollut 3+2.
Koeradan alkupiste Roihupellossa. Mm. syöttöraide Itäkeskuksen suuntaan puuttuu.

Koeajoja myöhemmin 70-luvulla

Nokkajuna valmistumassa Tampereella
Osa nokkajunan korista - huomaa metrotoimiston logo!
Nokkajuna koeajossa 70-luvun lopulla
Nokkajuna Herttoniemessä metrotoimiston logoilla ja linjakilvellä Koeajo - Provkörning
Metrojuna vuonna 1982 matkalla Puotinharjuun Siilitieltä.

----------


## APH

Onkohan missään olemassa videomateriaalia äänineen, jossa ajetaan koejunalla?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nokkajuna Herttoniemessä metrotoimiston logoilla ja linjakilvellä Koeajo - Provkörning


Itse asiassa se on sarjajuna. Vanhimmissa sarjajunissa oli Metrotoimiston logo ennen metron luovutusta liikennelaitokselle.

----------


## Nem

> Itse asiassa se on sarjajuna. Vanhimmissa sarjajunissa oli Metrotoimiston logo ennen metron luovutusta liikennelaitokselle.


Ja nokka junassahan ei ole noita ulokkeita alhaalla (liitännän vieressä)

----------


## MaZo

Mielenkiintoisia kuvia.

Pari kommenttia:



> Metron koeradan pohjatöitä


En osaa paikantaa tätä mihinkään koeradan varrelle? Lisäksi ilmakuvissa 1964 ei näy merkkiäkään, että koeradan kohdalla olisi tehty mitään töitä. Ihmettelen myös miksi radan pohjaksi olisi kaivettu oja. Epäilen, että kuva on väärin nimetty eikä liity metron rakentamiseen.




> Metrotunnelin louhintaa


Tässä ollaan valmistelemassa Kluuvin ruhjeen louhintaa. Kuvassa näkyy jäähdytysputkisto, jolla ruhje jäädytettiin ennen louhintaa.




> Rakennustöitä Kluuvin ruhjeen kohdalla


Tässä kuvassa asennetaan lyijysuikaleita tiivisteeksi rautaputken palojen väleihin. Työmiehen edessä edessä oletettavasti nauhaa, jota väleihin ollaan työntämässä.




> Koejuna M1-M2 rakenteilla Tampereella


Sen verran puisevan näköinen, että kyseessä taitaa olla koejunan maketti ei itse juna.




> Osa nokkajunan korista - huomaa metrotoimiston logo!


Tämä on myös puusta rakennettu maketti.

----------


## Markku K

> Mielenkiintoisia kuvia.En osaa paikantaa tätä mihinkään koeradan varrelle? Lisäksi ilmakuvissa 1964 ei näy merkkiäkään, että koeradan kohdalla olisi tehty mitään töitä. Ihmettelen myös miksi radan pohjaksi olisi kaivettu oja. Epäilen, että kuva on väärin nimetty eikä liity metron rakentamiseen.


Äläs ny  :Cool: 
Sanoisin että tuo on syöttöraiteen kohdalta, ei koeradan. Koivut vasemmalla näkyvät v.1950 ilmakuvassa http://kartta.hel.fi/link/3aZSpH Nykyään syöttöraiteen länsipään vaihteiden paikkeilla. 
Horisontissa näkyy Herttoniemen kerrostaloja pari kappaletta sekä 110kV sähkölinjan mastoja. 
Matala kallio oikealla on Ropunmäki* ja vasemmalla kallion päällä oleva talo Roihuvuoren Prinsessantie 4. 
Tie on nykyinen Itäväylä, silloinen Porvoontie.

Mutta juu, ei liity metron rakentamiseen.


* HKL:n antama paikannimi

----------


## Rattivaunu

Koeradan ja koestusraiteen historiasta (ja termien merkityksestä) on muuten joskus käyty keskustelua täällä.  :Cool:

----------


## MaZo

> Äläs ny 
> Sanoisin että tuo on syöttöraiteen kohdalta, ei koeradan. Koivut vasemmalla näkyvät v.1950 ilmakuvassa http://kartta.hel.fi/link/3aZSpH Nykyään syöttöraiteen länsipään vaihteiden paikkeilla. 
> Horisontissa näkyy Herttoniemen kerrostaloja pari kappaletta sekä 110kV sähkölinjan mastoja. 
> Matala kallio oikealla on Ropunmäki* ja vasemmalla kallion päällä oleva talo Roihuvuoren Prinsessantie 4. 
> Tie on nykyinen Itäväylä, silloinen Porvoontie.
> 
> Mutta juu, ei liity metron rakentamiseen.
> 
> 
> * HKL:n antama paikannimi


Kyllä tuo tosiaan taitaa täsmätä tuohon paikkaan ja taitaa vuoden 64 ilmakuvassa näkyä hieman edenpänä samannäköistä kaivantoakin jopa.

----------


## Compact

> Mutta juu, ei liity metron rakentamiseen.


Ei todellakaan!

Jos kuva on otettu 1959, niin silloin ei ollut kenelläkään hajuakaan siitä missä joskus olisi metrovarikko. Jotain muuta siinä ollaan tekemässä, jos ja kun paikka kerran on tulevaisuuden metrovarikon liepeillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei todellakaan!
> 
> Jos kuva on otettu 1959, niin silloin ei ollut kenelläkään hajuakaan siitä missä joskus olisi metrovarikko. Jotain muuta siinä ollaan tekemässä, jos ja kun paikka kerran on tulevaisuuden metrovarikon liepeillä.


Niin oli aika metkoja kuvia. Aivan kuin metrolle olisi alunperin ajateltu puisia kiskoja?  :Laughing: 

t. Tainer

----------


## Nem

> Koejuna M1-M2 rakenteilla Tampereella





> Niin oli aika metkoja kuvia. Aivan kuin metrolle olisi alunperin ajateltu puisia kiskoja? 
> 
> t. Tainer


Puisia vaunuja puisille kiskoille

----------


## Jolittn

Kiitokset kaikille tarkkaavaisista kommenteista! Finnan kuvateksteihin ei näköjään saisi luottaa liikaa... Tosiaan osassa kuvista junat näyttävät sen verran puisevilta, että ne olisi kyllä voinut pienellä järkeilyllä tajuta maketeiksi saman tien.

----------


## ratikkakuski

Mistä löytyisi dokumenttifilmi Kluuvin ruhjeen metrotunnelin teosta ?

 Muistini mukaan mustavalkoinen dokumentti kuvasi tunnelin louhimista ja ruhjeen jäädyttämistä & poraamista.

----------


## EVhki

Vanhoja ilmakuvia tutkiessani vuoden 1988 ilmakuvassa huomio osui Itäkeskuksessa ulkoilmassa kulkevaan metrorataosuuteen, joka nykyisin olisi kauppakeskuksen alla tunnelissa. Onko kellään kuvia tai videoita noilta seuduilta? Onko kiskolinjauksia myöhemmin muutettu missä määrin kauppakeskuksen laajenemisen ja Vuosaaren metrohaaran myötä? Itsehän en ollut noihin aikoihin vielä syntynytkään ja kiinnostaisi nähdä, miltä siellä on näyttänyt ja miten ratalinjaukset ovat eläneet aikojen myötä.

Kyseisenkaltaisia ilmakuvia löytyy Helsingin kaupungin karttapalvelusta aineistoista Ilmakuvista.

----------


## huusmik

> Onko kellään kuvia tai videoita noilta seuduilta? Onko kiskolinjauksia myöhemmin muutettu missä määrin kauppakeskuksen laajenemisen ja Vuosaaren metrohaaran myötä?.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ssMuKs9Aoq8 Tässä videossa näkyy kohdasta 21:50 alkaen Itäkeskuksen raiteita.

----------


## kuukanko

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ssMuKs9Aoq8


Olipa hauska video yli 35 vuoden takaa! Junat, bussit ja ratikat siinä tuntuvat kaukaiselta historialta (vaikka videon ratikoista iso osa onkin edelleen hengissä, mutta kovin erinäköisinä välipalallisina ja vihreä-keltaisina), mutta metrossa suurin ero nykyaikaan oli silmiinpistävän vähäiset matkustajamäärät  :Smile:

----------


## Makke93

Samalla käyttäjällä on toinenkin video, jossa on kuvaa Helsingistä, mutta vuodelta 1988. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTM9yyUuzOQ

Metroa on vain pieni pätkä, mutta muuta kiintoisaa on esimerkiksi kuvaa vanhalta yksiraiteiselta Ruoholahden radalta Porkkalankadun laidasta.

----------


## MaZo

> Vanhoja ilmakuvia tutkiessani vuoden 1988 ilmakuvassa huomio osui Itäkeskuksessa ulkoilmassa kulkevaan metrorataosuuteen, joka nykyisin olisi kauppakeskuksen alla tunnelissa. Onko kellään kuvia tai videoita noilta seuduilta? Onko kiskolinjauksia myöhemmin muutettu missä määrin kauppakeskuksen laajenemisen ja Vuosaaren metrohaaran myötä? Itsehän en ollut noihin aikoihin vielä syntynytkään ja kiinnostaisi nähdä, miltä siellä on näyttänyt ja miten ratalinjaukset ovat eläneet aikojen myötä.
> 
> Kyseisenkaltaisia ilmakuvia löytyy Helsingin kaupungin karttapalvelusta aineistoista Ilmakuvista.


Nykyinen Mellunmäen haaran linjaus on kyllä aika lähellä tuota 1988 ilmakuvassa näkyvää. Vuosaaren haaran raiteet menevät nykyään Mellunmäkeen johtavan raiteen yli, eli sitä on ainakin jouduttu kaivamaan syvemmälle. Voi olla, että linjaustakin on samalla jouduttu hieman korjaamaan. Joku häirikkö on mennyt rakentamaan kauppakeskuksen tuon raiteiston päälle niin ilmakuvista ei oikein pysty enää tekemään vertailevaa tutkimusta.
Openstreetmapissa muuten näkyy metron maanalaisetkin raidelinjaukset, jollain tarkkuudella.

Muoks: Asialleen omistautunut voi löytää jotain lisätietoa Itäkeskuksen raiteistosta ja sen vaiheista Arska-palvelusta löytyvistä Itäkeskuksen laajennusosien ja aseman rakennuspiirustuksista. Toki piirustukset ovat maksullisia ja hakeminen on ihan sokkona sohimista eikä esikatselukuvistakaan ole mainittavasti apua niin tämä jää vähän teoreettiseksi vaihtoehdoksi.

----------


## Saaresi

Internetin syövereistä löytyi muutama kuva 80-luvun loppupuolelta:

https://albumitauki.fi/item/Us6A37nIvG0b
https://albumitauki.fi/item/Yy8UCnOTLaKz

----------


## EVhki

> Muutama kuva löytyi internetin syövereistä 80-luvun loppupuolelta:
> 
> https://albumitauki.fi/item/Us6A37nIvG0b
> https://albumitauki.fi/item/Yy8UCnOTLaKz


Kiitos! Juuri jotain tuonkaltaisia kuvia kaipasinkin. Tuolta itselleni tuntemattomalta sivulta löytyi muitakin itselleni mielenkiintoisia kuvia tuolta metro-tunnisteen alta.

----------

